# [SUCHE] Icons



## christhebaer (27. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Icons für ne PHP-Anwendung, welche ich gerade programmiere. 
Sollen so in der Art von XP oder auch OS X sein (mehrfarbig, dreidimensional). 
Ausdruck: Löschen, Neu, Editieren, usw 

Wenn ich google, bekomme ich ständig "Bezahl-Mich-Seiten", und das ist schlecht. 
Brauche halt ein paar Icons, die ich auch ohne Copyright und so benutzen darf. 

Weiß da jemand ne gute Quelle? 
Zum selber machen hab ich leider nicht so die Zeit  

Wäre für Links sehr dankbar! 

Gruß 
christhebaer


----------

